# DJ-15 Mod 52-851 Jointer



## HalBarons (Apr 24, 2014)

I recently acquired a Delta DJ-15, Mod. 52-851 jointer and am currently cleaning and refurbishing it. I've been trying to locate an original manual or a legible copy thereof. I've downloaded a couple of PDF's from the net and the quality is so bad they can hardly be read. I can't find my model on Delta's site and would rather have a nice clean photocopy or PDF of an original anyway. Would anyone be so kind as to copy their original and email it to me? I'd be happy to reimburse any costs incurred.


----------



## Shopguy (Aug 24, 2012)

Hal,

I have a copy of the manual. I sent you a private message.

Roger


----------



## HalBarons (Apr 24, 2014)

Roger:

Thanks for your reply. I'm not sure if I've given this to you before but my email is: [email protected]

Again thanks for the extra effort.

Hal


----------

